# World Meteorological Day 2011



## Gerofil (23 Mar 2011 às 00:32)

*Climate for you*

23 March 2011





Each year, on 23 March, the World Meteorological Organization, its 189 Members and the worldwide meteorological community celebrate World Meteorological Day around a chosen theme. This day commemorates the entry into force, on that date in 1950, of the WMO Convention creating the Organization. Subsequently, in 1951, WMO was designated a specialized agency of the United Nations System.

This year, the theme is “Climate for you”.

WMO


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Mar 2011 às 09:15)

Hoje é o Nosso Dia 

Parabéns a Todos!

Viva  a Meteorologia!


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Mar 2011 às 09:36)

Viva a meteorologia .


----------



## Veterano (23 Mar 2011 às 11:18)




----------



## AnDré (23 Mar 2011 às 11:23)

> *DMM 2011 – “O Clima para Si”*
> 2011-03-23 (IM)
> 
> A 23 de Março de 1950 entrou em vigor a Convenção da Organização Meteorológica Mundial (OMM) que se tornaria um ano depois, em 1951, uma agência especializada da Organização das Nações Unidas.
> ...



Fonte: IM


----------



## Gerofil (23 Mar 2011 às 13:21)




----------



## actioman (23 Mar 2011 às 14:51)

Parabéns pois a todos nós! 

Viva a Meteorologia, os seus fenómenos e viva o nosso fórum!


----------



## Mjhb (23 Mar 2011 às 15:54)

Parabéns a mim, a ti, a ele e a ela. Parabéns a todos os que se apaixonam e sempre se sentiram seduzidos pela beleza da natureza e dos seus fenómenos meteorológicos. Parabéns ao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, e a todos os que ajudar diariamente à sua renovação e manutenção como o maior fórum de Meteorologia em Portugal.

 a todos nós.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Mar 2011 às 17:30)

Um grande dia dedicado a todos quantos têm seguido esta caprichosa ciência que constantemente nos estende o desafio de perceber toda a sua fascinante dinâmica e que sem ela a meteorologia provavelmente não despertaria em nós o interesse até aqui demonstrado.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mar 2011 às 17:30)

actioman disse:


> Parabéns pois a todos nós!
> 
> Viva a Meteorologia, os seus fenómenos e viva o nosso fórum!



Não tenho mais para dizer.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Mar 2011 às 19:19)

Muitos parabéns a todos nós, que gostamos da metereologia em geral, e parabéns também a este forum, porque sem ele a metereologia já não era a mesma coisa, a metereologia é a ciência mais fascinante, por isso mais uma vez viva a metereologia.


----------



## Lightning (23 Mar 2011 às 21:24)

Eu acho que nós, meteoloucos e meteorologistas amadores, deveríamos ter direito a um feriado neste dia. Mas só nós.  (estou claramente a brincar...)

Viva a meteorologia e todos os que são apaixonados por ela e fazem dela a sua vida.

E que belo dia que eu escolhi para nascer também.. ^^


----------



## Geiras (23 Mar 2011 às 23:22)




----------



## AnDré (24 Mar 2011 às 16:03)

Gerofil disse:


>



Ontem, eu e o Daniel Vilão tivemos a oportunidade de marcar presença neste evento dedicado ao dia mundial da meteorologia que começou pela mensagem do presidente IM, IP, o Dr. Adérito Serrão.

PDF com a mensagem



> A 23 de Março de 1950 entrou em vigor a Convenção da Organização Meteorológica Mundial (OMM) que se tornaria um ano depois, em 1951, uma agência especializada da Organização das Nações Unidas.
> A partir desse dia, a OMM assumiu as responsabilidades da antiga Organização Meteorológica Internacional (OMI), que tinha sido estabelecida pelo Primeiro Congresso Internacional de Meteorologia (Viena, Setembro 1873) para a coordenação das observações, a padronização dos instrumentos e facilitar a colaboração internacional neste domínio.
> Foi neste contexto que foi decidido estabelecer o dia 23 de Março como Dia Mundial da Meteorologia. Aproveitando a comunidade meteorológica internacional esta data para levar junto do público temas relevantes para a organização e para a sociedade.
> 
> ...



Após a intervenção do doutor Adérito Serrão, houve um momento de entretenimento que me surpreendeu bastante. Sabia que no IM havia e há espaço para o convívio, para jogos de futebol, mas não tinha conhecimento da existência de um coro. 
E foi com uma actuação do *Coro da Casa de Pessoal do IM, IP* que fomos surpreendidos. 

Um excerto de 5 minutos daquilo que nos ofereceram. A qualidade não é a melhor, mas achei que devia gravar, para mais tarde recordar. Afinal de contas eles cantam mesmo bem. Estão de parabéns.



Depois da sessão musical foi a altura de apresentar o Atlas Climático Ibérico.

Por fim, foi dado a conhecer o projecto MeteoGlobal.

Tanto o Atlas Climático Ibérico como o projecto MeteoGlobal têm um destaque especial em tópicos específicos no fórum. Basta clicarem nos links.


----------

